# L1A visa help



## SAdlakha (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a valid F2 visa but want to apply for an L1A visa through my company. if my L1a visa gets rejected will it affect my F2 visa status ?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The spouse and unmarried children under the age of 21 of an F-1 student are eligible for F-2 status, and may stay in the US as long as the primary student remains in legal F1 status.
you cannot work at all


----------

